# New Aristocrat owner



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well in 8 weeks I will be 

Ordered the MXT 4874 in the 26.5" depth
Pull out shelves, temp and humidity control
Crotch Mahogony, in Dark Red Mahogony

Now the agony of waiting :c

here is a picture off Bobs site of what it will look like, Bob was great to deal with and answered all my questions. 



74" X 52" X 26.5"


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow, congrats - that's a beaut! :tu:ss


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

now thats a nice cabinet


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

That looks like a looooot of storage. I'd have to get a second job to fill that baby!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Kenny!!!
WOW!!!
You sure went all out.
What a beauty!
Congrats my friend.
Let us know when you get it and post some pics.
Wait to you see that pup in person.
He really builds heirlooms.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice! Bob is the bomb. He is an easy going fella.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Another lucky bastage! No glass Kenny? How do you know your smokes are still in there?

Congrats man. I'll have to come up and see it first hand when you get it. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Yea you did it all right,old man...:tu


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

now the long dreadful wait comes........

ps It looks great:ss


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice looking cabinet, I want one !


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Sweet, very nice! :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Dang that's gonna look sweet, congrats.:ss:tu


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Congrat's!!! That is one nice looking cabinet :ss


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

I can only hope to have that many cigars someday.

Congrats! A beautiful purchase :tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

sweeeeet, ya lucky bastage :dr

can't wait to see pics of it full.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Way to go Kenny!! I love my Aristocrat and so smart going for the "larger" one. I thought my Plus 48 would provide an endless supply of storage space but it fills up so gosh darn fast. Been hinting to the wife that a matching one would be a nice gift for Christmas.:tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

12stones said:


> Another lucky bastage! No glass Kenny? How do you know your smokes are still in there?
> 
> Congrats man. I'll have to come up and see it first hand when you get it. :tu


It comes with locks and I'll have the keys, thats how I know :ss

The wait is gonna be brutal, but worth it


----------



## kyee (Sep 16, 2005)

Awesome. I got a modified version of the 4874. Bob dubs it the 4884, and I increased the depth to 32". Final dimensions were 84x32x52. You're going to love it, you can never have too much space. I should know, mine is just about filled to the brim. :ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Kenny, 

What a great looking cabinet. The mahogany is the way to go !! Congratulations... Now whatcha gonna fill it with? huh? lol

Enjoy. try not to think about it for the next 8 weeks.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats! Aristrocrats are breathtaking.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Congrats Kenny! Good pick on the size. It'll fill up faster than you think.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Congrats!!! Puts my M+ to shame...that I'm STILL WAITING for!!! :hn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Whoa !!

So lets go shopping bro..... Nice looking humi there. :tu


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

KENNY!!!!!! DAMN!!!!!!! 

Excellent selection! And here all I got was a used freezer (bought a new one this weekend) to make a freezerdor out of - LOL


Man on man - I'm excited for you - the wait is gonna be a killer though - :ss

Congrats!


Ron


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Whoa !!
> 
> So lets go shopping bro..... Nice looking humi there. :tu


Shopping with you???? Yeah right, you're part of the reason I have to get a bigger humi in the first place :r

And Ron....puhleeeeze, you've got a awesome humi you made by hand....what you need a freezerdor for lol


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow, I was just masturb.....err dreaming about that cabinet, congrats :tu


----------



## Kiss079 (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

my goodness kenny...... is the other cabinet already full??


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

kenny, that is stunning. Congrats on the purchase. I know that wait can be a bear.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> It comes with locks and I'll have the keys, thats how I know :ss
> 
> The wait is gonna be brutal, but worth it


I wonder if Bob uses all the same locks for the humis.....:r

You are a Ho Bro !! That is sooooo Awesome.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Man O Man thats a biggun Kenny, and it looks pretty dang good too. Congrats brother. Yens gonna love that!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks awesome Kenny!


----------



## Hoodere (Apr 8, 2007)

Simply beautiful, congratulations.:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats Kenny, you are gonna love it!!

Are you able to pick it up to save some dough, or having it shipped?


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

WOW That is totally sick.:tu Congrats. I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun filling it and then emptying it and then filling it and so on and so on.:tu:ss:ss:ss


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats on that Cabinet Kenny. Someday I aspire to get one.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

WOW! I'm sure it will look better nice and stocked. What's the capacity of that beast?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

That thing is beautiful!!!!!:tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Congrats Kenny, you are gonna love it!!
> 
> Are you able to pick it up to save some dough, or having it shipped?


Im gonna have it shipped unless i know Im off of work and have time to go get it. Dont you have the same model Tom? I didnt see on the website how much its supposed to hold....I imagine it should hold 10 or 15 boxes huh?


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats Kenny, those 8 weeks go by slow but it is sure as hell worth the wait.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Where's that one going??? Next to the other gigantic cabinet humi you have??? :hn

Nice pick-up!!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

You better keep us updated! We're gonna need pics of this beauty.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats.
Looks beautiful.
:tu


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Very Nice!! Congrats!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> Im gonna have it shipped unless i know Im off of work and have time to go get it. Dont you have the same model Tom? I didnt see on the website how much its supposed to hold....I imagine it should hold 10 or 15 boxes huh?


My Aristocrat is not nearly as big as yours Kenny (Mxt 26.5 -- 60"H x40"W x 26 1/2"D - Capacity- 3-500 loose cigars & 150 boxes)....But I don't wanna mess with Texas!:ss

You're two weeks closer!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Is it there yet, Kenny?


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Kenny very nice pick-up! Good way to treat your stogies.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

12stones said:


> Is it there yet, Kenny?


I think it has only been 2 weeks since he placed his order, Ricky....he still has a bit of waiting to go....and I remember how that part made me crazy. :r


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

I'm hoping my M+ will be here in a couple of weeks....HOPING!!!!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I think it has only been 2 weeks since he placed his order, Ricky....he still has a bit of waiting to go....and I remember how that part made me crazy. :r


That's why I'm buggin' him. :r

What about now, Kenny?


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

12stones said:


> That's why I'm buggin' him. :r
> 
> What about now, Kenny?


:r Just mean.


----------



## zhadum (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats! Very nice:tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Getting anxious yet Kenny?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Bob just charged my Credit Card for the second 1/2.

You know what that means !! :chk


----------



## BroNeilson (Mar 1, 2007)

thats a beautiful thing congrats. Temp control also? How does that work, anyways pics are must once you get it, lots of pics :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BroNeilson said:


> thats a beautiful thing congrats. Temp control also? How does that work, anyways pics are must once you get it, lots of pics :ss


_Each cabinet is fully insulated & uses a solid state cooling unit, which (unlike evaporative units) does NOT remove humidity during operation. Both temperature & RH are managed with the digital "Set & Forget" system(controls by CMT). _

Info from Bob Staebell's website.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I bet those days are just creeping by waiting on that humi........oh well, it will be worth the wait.

scottie


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats on the Aristocrat order. :ss I've been ordering from Bob for several years now, and he always comes through with flying colors. 

I'm a couple of weeks into an MXT Plus build, and the time is going soooooo slowly.


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

congrats on the new humidor.. :bl


----------



## BroNeilson (Mar 1, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> _Each cabinet is fully insulated & uses a solid state cooling unit, which (unlike evaporative units) does NOT remove humidity during operation. Both temperature & RH are managed with the digital "Set & Forget" system(controls by CMT). _
> 
> Info from Bob Staebell's website.


Wow, I know what I will be purchasing for my next humi, thats awsome.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Tick Tock, Tick Tock.. Kenny if I could make the days go by faster for you I would. Any day now !!


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Why don't i see the pic?



txdyna65 said:


> Well in 8 weeks I will be
> 
> Ordered the MXT 4874 in the 26.5" depth
> Pull out shelves, temp and humidity control
> ...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Yup,

Got the email............It has shipped ! :chk


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Yup,
> 
> Got the email............It has shipped ! :chk


Excellent. Looking forward to seeing some pics when it arrives. :chk


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Yep, gotta post pics! I'm loving mine, although I sure wish it'd dry up around here because I can't get the RH down in mine! That cooling unit works a little too well at keeping humidity in the air :c


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

muziq said:


> Yep, gotta post pics! I'm loving mine, although I sure wish it'd dry up around here because I can't get the RH down in mine! That cooling unit works a little too well at keeping humidity in the air :c


Why not stick some beads in the back corner to help stabilize?


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

12stones said:


> That's why I'm buggin' him. :r
> 
> What about now, Kenny?


:tg mean a$$ lol



4WheelVFR said:


> Getting anxious yet Kenny?


You know I am Ray....been on a buying hiatus because my other cab is full



volfan said:


> I bet those days are just creeping by waiting on that humi........oh well, it will be worth the wait.
> 
> scottie


I think the days stopped or something....I emailed him and he said 2 more weeks (insert crying avitar)

Thanks for all the well wishes, at least a few of yall have compassion :r

I cant wait to see pictures of yours Richard....did you get the same wood as the other 2 you have


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> :tg mean a$$ lol
> 
> I cant wait to see pictures of yours Richard....did you get the same wood as the other 2 you have


All the same wood Kenny.

This one is for my office.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Waiting to see the pictures, guys.

I'm thinking seriously about one of these. Need a little push.


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Pics please !


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

Got my email on Tuesday. It is due tomorrow. Although I managed to be patient until now, suddenly I can't wait.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Are we there yet, are we there yet??? :r 

wow kenny its almost that time..


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

havana_lover said:


> Are we there yet, are we there yet??? :r
> 
> wow kenny its almost that time..


*Msg From Club Stogie: We're sorry but you must wait 48 hours to ding havana_lovers RG again, but be patient we know he deserves it.*

:r

9 days left :c


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> *Msg From Club Stogie: We're sorry but you must wait 48 hours to ding havana_lovers RG again, but be patient we know he deserves it.*
> 
> :r
> 
> 9 days left :c


:tpd::r:r:r:r:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like mine will be here on FRIDAY !!!

I am taking the day off !! :chk


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I'm thinking of ordering a Aristocrat "Mini" to go along with my Plus 48. Damn overflow of cigars. Sadly I did not learn my lesson...size does matter but alas with this years cigar budget already strained the "Mini" is the best I can hope for.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Looks like mine will be here on FRIDAY !!!
> 
> I am taking the day off !! :chk


Congrats Richard, Can't wait to see it! :ss


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Looks like mine will be here on FRIDAY !!!
> 
> I am taking the day off !! :chk


Congrats Richard. Thanks again for your advice on my incoming. Guess the novelty of getting a new one of these doesn't wear off huh? Kevin


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

mash said:


> Congrats Richard. Thanks again for your advice on my incoming. Guess the novelty of getting a new one of these doesn't wear off huh? Kevin


Of course not !! :chk


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh no...is that the next step!!! 

That's a beautiful cabinet Kenny! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Friday....you lucky dog Richard 

And I cant wait to see it mine too John lol


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Man the wait must be killing ya !


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

No pics today.

Truck just left with humdor on it. :c

Its on its way back to Bob. We took it out of the box and small mark on the back, that I could have lived with. It was the one on the front door and on the side that killed it.

Called Bob, He told me to refuse and send back to him. 

He will have a new one out to me in 10 days. :tu

Looks like I need to set up a temporary cooler for some boxes.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sorry Richard....but better to wait 10 more days for perfection!


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Ouch. That is really a shame! Sorry to hear that , been looking forward to the pics. I guess we all have to wait a bit more. We feel your pain!

:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> No pics today.
> 
> Truck just left with humdor on it. :c
> 
> ...


Oh well,Bob will make it right...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Now the wait starts......................again ! :al


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Now the wait starts......................again ! :al


DOH!!!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

I can't imagine the frustration you're feeling at the moment. Hang in there!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just sent my secretary to Walmart to buy a cooler.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Damn, sorry to hear it Richard, but at least Bob is going to make it right for you.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> Damn, sorry to hear it Richard, but at least Bob is going to make it right for you.


Thanks Kenny.

Had to go get another cooler today.

Looks like another 10 days. I have to say Bob was all over this.

He is the best to deal with.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats about what I have left to get mine. If its much longer I think my cab will bust a hinge, its bulging right now LOL


----------



## Moosecakes (May 12, 2007)

Damn, that's a beautiful humidor. Makes mine look like a childs play thing lol. I can't wait to see pics. How much did it run you?

- tyler


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Thanks Kenny.
> 
> Had to go get another cooler today.
> 
> ...


Sorry to here about the arrival day and the departure all within minutes. I can hardly wait for the pics when the new one arrives. Good luck.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Any idea how the marks got there Richard? Was the box damaged?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

mash said:


> Any idea how the marks got there Richard? Was the box damaged?


The box was damaged.

There were two holes in he box right where the marks were.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> The box was damaged.
> 
> There were two holes in he box right where the marks were.


Sorry to hear that Richard. Good luck with the replacement. :tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> *Msg From Club Stogie: We're sorry but you must wait 48 hours to ding havana_lovers RG again, but be patient we know he deserves it.*
> 
> :r
> 
> 9 days left :c





Mr.Maduro said:


> :tpd::r:r:r:r:r


:tg :hn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

This is always good to read !! 

Hi Richard,
We are shipping out the new cabinet today!! (Monday). Tracking information to follow later in the afternoon.

Cheers,
Bob Staebell
1-800-955-1843


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> This is always good to read !!
> 
> Hi Richard,
> We are shipping out the new cabinet today!! (Monday). Tracking information to follow later in the afternoon.
> ...


Bob comes through on his word - quick turnaround. Reading this makes me feel the excitement I felt when I received the same email (even the first name is the same!).


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Post some pics when you get it !


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Man, I _really_ wish I'd purchased the 4874 (I got the slightly smaller 3874 version). Now I am all out of space...



txdyna65 said:


> Well in 8 weeks I will be
> 
> Ordered the MXT 4874 in the 26.5" depth
> Pull out shelves, temp and humidity control
> ...


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Thats about what I have left to get mine. If its much longer I think my cab will bust a hinge, its bulging right now LOL


Update??


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

That's awesome! I need a humi that big. My trivoli humidor is 90% full.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Well in 8 weeks I will be
> 
> Ordered the MXT 4874 in the 26.5" depth
> Pull out shelves, temp and humidity control
> ...


You know Kenny...that thing is almost big enough to hold all of my Oliva's.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like mine will be delivered on Friday.

Between 9 and 12 !! :ss


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Im happy for you Richard :tg :r

I still have another week or more.....agony agony


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Got word from Bob that mine will ship on Friday. All told, its been almost 12 weeks. I'm either a pushover or just really patient!! 

Should be here next Wed or so!!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> Im happy for you Richard :tg :r
> 
> I still have another week or more.....agony agony





Tidefan73 said:


> Got word from Bob that mine will ship on Friday. All told, its been almost 12 weeks. I'm either a pushover or just really patient!!
> 
> Should be here next Wed or so!!!!


Congrats to the both of you.

The wait is almost over....:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> Congrats to the both of you.
> 
> The wait is almost over....:tu


You need any help unpacking and filling it? LOL

:dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tidefan73 said:


> Got word from Bob that mine will ship on Friday. All told, its been almost 12 weeks. I'm either a pushover or just really patient!!
> 
> Should be here next Wed or so!!!!


12 weeks for a lifetime of happiness? Small price to pay, My Brother!


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> 12 weeks for a lifetime of happiness? Small price to pay, My Brother!


I agree!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tidefan73 said:


> I agree!!


You're gonna love it! :tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Looks like mine will be delivered on Friday.
> 
> Between 9 and 12 !! :ss


Is today the day Richard...is it....is it?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> Is today the day Richard...is it....is it?


Yes it is ! :tu


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Yes it is ! :tu


o

Waiting for the arrival....


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Yes it is ! :tu


Party at the Bing! :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

It is here unpacked and seasoning as I type this.

Man he does good work. :tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> It is here unpacked and seasoning as I type this.
> 
> Man he does good work. :tu


Richard, come one you knew I was going to do it..


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> It is here unpacked and seasoning as I type this.
> 
> Man he does good work. :tu


I figured it would be there today so I checked this thread. Congratulations. I was just looking at mine yesterday, thinking was good work Bob does.

PICS!! - please.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

rgordin said:


> I figured it would be there today so I checked this thread. Congratulations. I was just looking at mine yesterday, thinking was good work Bob does.
> 
> PICS!! - please.


Sorry guys. There will be no pics.


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Sorry guys. There will be no pics.


There has to be pics, so the rest of can :dr


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Sorry guys. There will be no pics.


Edit--

Considered disrespectful

/Edit


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Sorry guys. There will be no pics.


Ah ha! That explains it. When I was considering an Aristocrat and doing searches of CS, I never found a picture of your earlier Aristocrat.

Well, whether it is for privacy reasons or for other reasons, I respect that.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

My bad Richard, didnt mean to be disrespectful..


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> It is here unpacked and seasoning as I type this.
> 
> Man he does good work. :tu


Congrats bro!:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Its already at 65/65.

Dam he makes a good humidor.


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Its already at 65/65.
> 
> Dam he makes a good humidor.


Any idea how accurate your set-and-forget is operating at? I think the material says +/- .5 for temperature and 2% for humididy.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats Richard  I talked to Bob this morning and he said mine should be finished by monday and ship out to me on friday next week.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> Congrats Richard  I talked to Bob this morning and he said mine should be finished by monday and ship out to me on friday next week.


That is excellent news.

He is the best for sure.:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

rgordin said:


> Any idea how accurate your set-and-forget is operating at? I think the material says +/- .5 for temperature and 2% for humididy.


Accurate enough for me to set and forget it. :ss


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats Richard. Are all three the same wood grain/size/style?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

mash said:


> Congrats Richard. Are all three the same wood grain/size/style?


All look like a matching set.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> Congrats Richard  I talked to Bob this morning and he said mine should be finished by monday and ship out to me on friday next week.


Great news!!

I was just checking Bob's site and thinking about a mini for Boxes that I am currently smoking and noticed my cabinet made his site (probably I am the only one to get natural maple) http://www.aristocrathumidors.com/aristPlus48-cabconfig-1.html


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Bob just charged my Credit Card for the second 1/2.
> 
> You know what that means !! :chk


Sweet! :ss

But you still won't post pics?


----------



## BroNeilson (Mar 1, 2007)

Everyone threaten to take away points from his ring gauge until we see pics lol j/k.
Congrats on the humi, I definitely want to pick up one of his temp controlled much later down the road.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Any news yet Kenny?


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Bob and he said mine will finally ship today!! They were ready to ship last week...before he noticed a scratch on a piece of glass and had to order a new piece. Better to wait and make sure its right than rush and screw something up!!

Can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> I just got off the phone with Bob and he said mine will finally ship today!! They were ready to ship last week...before he noticed a scratch on a piece of glass and had to order a new piece. Better to wait and make sure its right than rush and screw something up!!
> 
> Can't wait to get it!!!


So the Aristocrat welcoming herf will be when exactlly.......


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Addiction said:


> So the Aristocrat welcoming herf will be when exactlly.......


Whenever you're ready!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Tidefan73 said:


> I just got off the phone with Bob and he said mine will finally ship today!! They were ready to ship last week...before he noticed a scratch on a piece of glass and had to order a new piece. Better to wait and make sure its right than rush and screw something up!!
> 
> Can't wait to get it!!!


Oh yeah !!

Start the :chk dance.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Oh yeah !!
> 
> Start the :chk dance.


:chk :chk :ss :al:chk :chk :chk

:bn


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats Theron, I just talked to Bob as well and he mentioned yours. Mine shipped out today as well and will be at my house tommorrow


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> Congrats Theron, I just talked to Bob as well and he mentioned yours. Mine shipped out today as well and will be at my house tommorrow


Congrats to you too! He got yours done A LOT faster than mine. Wonder if my special requests added to the time!! Hope you post some pics of that monster when you get it!!!!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> Congrats to you too! He got yours done A LOT faster than mine. Wonder if my special requests added to the time!! Hope you post some pics of that monster when you get it!!!!


Yeah I think just a little less time than yours....mine was 11 weeks total. Im not even home to see it, I may get to come home by sunday. After I get it up and running I'll post some pics. We'll have a new aristocrat picture day lol


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> :chk :chk :ss :al:chk :chk :chk


:tpd:

I still find myself looking at mine just because I enjoy it so much.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Yeah I think just a little less time than yours....mine was 11 weeks total. Im not even home to see it, I may get to come home by sunday. After I get it up and running I'll post some pics. We'll have a new aristocrat picture day lol


Hot dog Kenny....now I get to help you fill it.:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> Yeah I think just a little less time than yours....mine was 11 weeks total. Im not even home to see it, I may get to come home by sunday. After I get it up and running I'll post some pics. We'll have a new aristocrat picture day lol


OH,OH ....someone had to move over so he could make my replacement...:chk


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

I finally got my shipped email today!!! I can't wait!!! Should take about 3-4 days to get up to VA. Hopefully I'll have pictures to post on Monday!!!

WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Tidefan73 said:


> I finally got my shipped email today!!! I can't wait!!! Should take about 3-4 days to get up to VA. Hopefully I'll have pictures to post on Monday!!!
> 
> WOOT WOOT!!!


Oh yeah bro...start doing the :chk:chk:chk


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

That is just one awesome Humi ..Congratulations!!!!


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> I finally got my shipped email today!!! I can't wait!!! Should take about 3-4 days to get up to VA. Hopefully I'll have pictures to post on Monday!!!
> 
> WOOT WOOT!!!


That's great. Be patient, though - Monday is Labor Day. Do they deliver on holidays?


----------

